

Show HN: An automatic email endpoint for any domain - fiatjaf
http://questo.email/mail-to-web

======
Khao
When was the last time you absolutely needed to contact a website owner that
had no contact information at all on their website? The idea seems well
executed, but it tries to fix a non-existing problem in my opinion.

~~~
pzxc
On top of that, you are required to keep a valid contact email in your
domain's DNS configuration, or you risk losing your domain. (ICANN rules)

However, just because someone doesn't reply to an unsolicited email sent to
their domain contact address, doesn't mean it isn't working. It just might
mean they think you're a spammer, or simply aren't interested in what you have
to say.

This product tries to solve a problem that doesn't exist, and doesn't solve it
particularly elegantly, IMHO.

~~~
billpg
What's more, if you send anything to the email listed in my whois, I'm going
to think you're trying to con me before I've even read a single word.

------
gradschool
I was blocked by a captcha page from cloudflare, probably because I'm using
tor. The captcha isn't visible, probably because I'm using the google
disconnect plugin for firefox. Completing the captcha correctly probably
wouldn't help because I've disabled cookies. There may also be issues due to
the no-script plugin but I haven't gotten that far. It might interest you to
know that you have lots of company. This seems to happen with about 10-20% of
the links I follow from HN these days. Don't be too surprised if nobody
notifies you via the cloudflare feedback form because it demands an email
address.

~~~
fiatjaf
Thank you for your time explaining these issues.

------
discreditable
What if I manage my organization's domain and don't want to stick a social
media link with rel="me" on the homepage to use IndieAuth?

~~~
fiatjaf
I'm thinking about that. There's always the option of placing some key, a PGP
key, for example, as a DNS record. But I don't know if that would be
satisfying. Do you have any suggestion? Please tell me.

Also, IndieAuth supports PGP login (so you don't need to associate the
organization's domain with your Twitter profile):
[https://indieauth.com/gpg](https://indieauth.com/gpg)

------
mike-cardwell
Logged in. Whenever I click on a received email nothing happens. If I middle
click the links to open in a new tab, it says:

"An error occurred in the application and your page could not be served.
Please try again in a few moments."

------
notum
It would be really funny if all messages sent there were actually /dev/null-
ed, and this only served as a (rather effective) outlet for those rare
occasions where you have a comment itch you just can't get rid of :-) A sort
of an universal shadow ban, if you will.

------
untilHellbanned
Cool project overall. The IndieAuth part is especially intersting. Hadn't
heard of that before. Any metrics on its adoption?

~~~
fiatjaf
There are probably more than 200 people using it, as this list shows:
[http://indiewebcamp.com/irc-people](http://indiewebcamp.com/irc-people)

